# Cat Count



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok lets see how many happy cats we have here in the forum.

All you do is add the amount of cats you have to the number and so on. (This includes your own cats, fosters and rescues)

So first of all i have 2 cats of my own and one im fostering so we have 3.


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

3 (old total) + 3 (my cats) = 6


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

6 plus plus my 4 equals 10


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

10 plus my 2 = 12 cats


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

12+ my 2 = 14


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

14+ my 2+ my 2 fosters =18 kitties


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

+ 3 = 21


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

plus my 3 = 24.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

2 more=26


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

add my Tuxie = 27


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

add Freddy and Teddy..29.


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

29 plus my 4 = 33


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

the fantastic 4 = 33


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Adding my boys 33 + 2   = 35


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Only 15 I can count as being here +35=50!!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

I have 2, so WE have 52


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Apparently cattus and vicki simulposted, so there are vicki's 4 that didn't get added properly. The correct count as of kapatrick's post is

*56*


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have 3 -- 56+3=59


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

+ my 6 = 65


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

+ 3 = 68


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

+8=76


----------



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

76 + my 3 = 79


----------



## senga (Jan 8, 2006)

plus my 2 = 81


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

only the one for me!

+ 1 = 82


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Add my 2 + 82 = 84!


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

+ 2 = 86


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

plus my Ollie and Delia = *88*


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

+5=93


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

93 + 6 = 99 Happy Cats!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

+ 1 = 100 happy cats!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

plus one more (Daizy)=101


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

plus two = 103


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Plus Rosie and Spotty equals 105. Wow!!! How would you like to be surrounded by 105 happy kitties? I'm sure there's lots more.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

+2 = 107


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

+2=109


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

plus three i have= 112


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Plus Spandex and Twiggy, so that's = *114*


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Plus Nya and Buddy = 116


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

My four + 116 = *120*


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

+ 2 = *122*


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

+ my 2 = 124


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

plus my 2 makes 126


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Add my Clevey and Millie to make *128*


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

+ L'il + Galoshes + Sir Wellington Murphy + Sir Peter Winston = *132*


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

132 + our 4 = 136


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

136 + 1 = 137


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Plus the trio = 140 beautiful furrys


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

+2 black kitties and a side of cat nip=142


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Plus my 4 little hairy beasts = 146


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

plus my 3 = 149


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

149+8= 157


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

So, if we throw in the entire Jellicle Tribe, that bring us up to......

157 + 8 = 165


----------



## vicky18041985 (Dec 31, 2005)

add my Izzy thats 165+1=166


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

add my 4 + 166= 170


----------



## Markz2k (May 13, 2005)

170 + 2 = 172


----------



## mickysmeow (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't forget MiMi = 173


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

173 Happy Kitties! AH AH AH AH AH


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

add one more to my family.
= 174


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

178 + 3 = 181


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Plus my two furbabies  

181 + 2 = 183 8O


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

lofty said:


> 178 + 3 = 181


Is your Midnight a girl or a boy. Mine is a girl. Here's a picture of my beautiful princess, excuse me, *Queen* Midnight:


----------



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

183 + my 9 = 192


----------



## KittyKrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

192 + my 5 = *197* Almost to 200!


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Then I'll add my two:

197 + 2 = 199!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

my3kitties said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > 178 + 3 = 181
> ...



Hi my Midnight is a boy he is 7 month now here is a better pic of him


----------



## racuda (Jan 27, 2006)

199 + Jimmy = *200*


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

+ my Otis and Jazzy = 202


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Mickey, Little Girl, Kip and Lily = 4

206!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Goylie, Poo-poo, and Miss Chittles-206 + 3 = *209*


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

209 +t Teagan and Tierney=* 211*


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

211 plus Babe & Daisy + 213


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

213 plus the 2 baby kittens Tia and Shay = 215 happy kitty cats


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

+ blu and missi = 217


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

217 + 3 = 220


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

220 + 2 (Stormy and Justin) = 222

2 is my lucky number!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

222 + Oran + Laochan + Hector = 225 


<ah! ah! ah!> 

(that's me doing an impression of The Count from Sesame Street  )


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

225 + Sugar Pie + Roxie = 227


----------



## KittyCatsAreCute (Jan 7, 2006)

227 + Henry and Zoey = 229


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

and Pandia makes 230 wonderful kittys!


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Sash makes 231 kitties here!


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow....

231 plus my 7 makes

*238 kitties*


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Aloha from Molly Girl and Bean Heads aka Beanie Baby makes 240


----------



## Icycat (Feb 9, 2006)

238+4(my Kassity and my sister's cats Baby, Cocobear, and Butterscotch)=242


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

242 + my 3 (Big Tom, JoJo & Billie = 245


----------



## bzzymom (Feb 17, 2006)

50 + my 1 = 51


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You mean 251.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't forget Jazz & Misha! That makes 253! :blackcat


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Hemingway and Shakespeare make 255


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Pancake, Dune and Token = 258


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack and Mia, 260


----------



## jackbuilt (Nov 9, 2005)

+3 (Jack, Philbert, Theadorable) +3 (neighborhood cats that have adopted us, Fat Albert, Skinny Winny, and Bootsy Collins) = 266

jackbuilt


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> You mean 251.


I noticed that bzzymom had not been posting since. I hope her feeling is not hurt.


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

my Neko = 267


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

shengmei said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 251.
> ...


You're kidding, right?


----------



## AnoKukoko (Feb 5, 2006)

267 + my mom's 3 cats + sister's 2 cats + my 2 cats = 274!!!


----------

